# espérer que + mode



## Meriem_UK

salut à tous 

_ J'espère que tu vas bien_ ou bien _que tu ailles bien_ ?

 Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également le fil en espérant que + mode ainsi que cette longue discussion sur le forum français-anglais.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

J'espère que tu vas bien, avec l'indicatif.

[…]


----------



## kimoloui

Je trouve des differentes reponses dans les livres de grammaire a la question suivante: Est-ce qu'on utilise le subjonctif avec "esperer" dans une phrase negative?

J'espere qu'il vient.
Je n'espere pas qu'il vienne.

(Je suis desolee pour l'absence d'accents! Je ne sais pas utiliser cet ordinateur!)

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pieanne

Je dirais: "j'espère qu'il ne viendra pas trop tard" > pas de subj.
mais
"il faut espérer qu'il ne vienne pas trop tard" > subj.

Ceci dit, je ne crois pas qu'on utilise beaucoup "espérer" à la forme négative...


----------



## kimoloui

Oui - mais j'ai un livre qui me dit qu'on n'utilise jamais le subjonctif avec "esperer" et un livre qui me dit qu'on utilise le subjonctif avec esperer dans une phrase interrogative ou negative. On peut regarder peut etre 

Est-ce que tu esperes qu'il vienne?

Merci!


----------



## nopal

Bonjour Kimoloui
Est-ce que tu espères qu'il vienne :OUI 
Votre livre indiquant le contraire est bien étrange ....

http://www.languageguide.org/francais/grammar/subj/


----------



## Metternich

Apres esperer dans une phrase positive, on utilise de regle l'indicatif.

Dans une phrase interrogative ou négative, on mettra plutôt le subjonctif.

Cette règle vaut également pour les verbes penser et croire.

Pourtant, dans Grevisse, on trouve des exmples avec le subjonctif meme dans une phrase positive, dans les cas indiques. Il s'agit pourtant d'un usage particulier.


----------



## geostan

La question de mode après le verbe espérer n'est pas facile à résoudre. On croit avoir affaire à un verbe de sentiment, mais en général, il est traité comme  penser et croire.

En principe, je dirais que le subjonctif est possible après la forme interrogative ou négative, mais si le verbe de la subordonnée se rapporte au futur, il est plus usuel d'employer le futur (ou le conditionnel, selon le cas).

Faut-il espérer qu'il soit déjà arrivé?
Espères-tu qu'il reviendra vite?

Quant à la forme négative, comme l'a déjà dit Pieanne, mieux vaut souvent mettre la partie négative dans la subordonnée.

Mais il arrive qu'on trouve des exemples au négatif:

Je n'ose espérer qu'il ait tout perdu. 

Je ne sais vraiment pas si on pourrait mettre l'indicatif dans cette dernière phrase. En matière de langue, très peu m'étonne.

Cheers!


----------



## itka

En effet, cette question est complexe comme souvent lorsqu'il s'agit du subjonctif !
Je crois qu'il ne faut pas chercher à couper les cheveux en quatre, mais s'en tenir à une règle simple qui fonctionne, même si, c'est vrai, on pourra toujours trouver des contre-exemples chez des locuteurs (ou écrivains) francophones qui veulent produire un effet particulier.

*assertion : espérer + indicatif *
_J'espère qu'il est prêt
J'espère qu'il n'est pas malade_

*interrogation :  espérer + subjonctif*
_Espérez-vous qu'il réussisse cette épreuve ?
Espérez-vous qu'il ne dise rien ?_

*négation : espérer + subjonctif*
_Nous n'espérons pas qu'il nous comprenne_
La forme négative est presque impossible (double négation) *je n'espère pas qu'il n'y ait personne


----------



## ayupshiplad

Bonjour,

J'ai vu plusieurs fois 'esperer + subjunctive', mais j'ai toujours cru que il ne faut pas utiliser le subjunctive avec esperer! Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui peut me donner une explication claire? A mon avis, ca ferait de sens de traduire esperer + subjunctive car si l'on espere, on n'est pas sur! 

Eg, j'espere qu'il est la...mais je n'en suis pas sur 
     vs 
     je doute qu'il soit la!

C'est un peu bizarre pour un etranger!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Spectre scolaire

A mon avis, c’est normalement le futur qu’on emploie après le verbe _espérer _[+ que]. Cela n’est pas sans logique puisqu’on espère se voir réaliser quelque chose dans le futur.
​


----------



## Ploupinet

Ou le présent de l'indicatif : "j'espère qu'il est là" en allant chez quelqu'un par exemple ! Mais pas de subjonctif en tout cas a priori, dans quelle(s) phrase(s) as-tu vu cela ?


----------



## debidebo

Si, si! Le verbe "espérer" peut aller avec le subjonctif, parfois.
Dans le cas suivant par exemple : 

"Espérons qu'il aille mieux!" ou "Espérons qu'il ne pleuve pas!"


----------



## Ploupinet

Ah d'accord, quand "espérer" n'est plus à l'indicatif, en effet


----------



## ayupshiplad

Alors, si je voulais un regle, je pourrais dire que quand esperer est au imperatif il faut utiliser le subjontif?


----------



## debidebo

Je viens de regarder dans ma grammaire française pour ne pas dire de bêtise et, avec "*espérons*", il y a toujours un subjonctif qui suit.

"Espérons qu'il agisse rapidement"


On peut aussi l'utiliser quand (mais tu verras rarement cette formulation):

"Je *n'*espère *pas *qu'il ait raison".
= J'espère qu'il n'a pas raison/qu'il a tort.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ah non mais ca fait de sens car on dit "je ne crois pas/pense pas etc + subjontif"

peut-etre que cest la premiere fois que le francais fait de sens!


----------



## Ploupinet

debidebo said:


> Je viens de regarder dans ma grammaire française pour ne pas dire de bêtise et, avec "*espérons*", il y a toujours un subjonctif qui suit.


Oui, ou tout autre impératif : "espérez que ce soit bon !" par exemple


----------



## geostan

On a discuté du verbe espérer dans un autre fil, et cet emploi du subjonctif après l'impératif du verbe m'intrigue de plus en plus.

Je n'ai pu trouver qu'un exemple de espérer à l'impératif suivi de que, et je cite:

"Espérons que cette personne[...] ne vous l'a pas déjà dérobée."

Cet exemple porte sur le passé, et pour cette raison, je me demande si cela explique le choix de l'indicatif. 

J'ai été également surpris d'apprendre que ce phénomène figure dans un livre de grammaire, car aucun de mes livres n'en parle du tout.

Cheers!


----------



## janpol

boy_on_the_christmas_tree said:


> j'espérais que les gens à coté de moi connaissent bien _la_ géographie de la sibérie


Dans cette phrase, il serait logique de mettre le verbe "connaître" à l'imparfait.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le subjonctif présent reste possible pour indiquer qu'en fin de compte les gens ne connaissent pas la géographie de la Sibérie…


----------



## janpol

Le subjonctif après "espérer" ? Oui, on ne voit pas de raison objective qui puisse en empêcher l'usage mais il me semble que ce n'est pas dans les habitudes (question évoquée il y a quelques jours dans (sur ?) un autre... fil (sur l'emploi du subj., je crois) : "je souhaite qu'il  vienne" mais "j'espère qu'il viendra".


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> "je souhaite qu'il  vienne" mais "j'espère qu'il viendra".


Oui, mais dans le cas qui nous occupe ici, le verbe principal est au passé (_espérais_)…


----------



## janpol

Je souhaitais qu'il vînt/vienne.    J'espérais qu'il viendrait.
Après "espérer", je mettrais un "futur dans le passé", pas un subjonctif.
En disant que l'usage me semblait ne pas permettre l'emploi du subj. après le verbe "espérer", je pensais "quel que soit le temps".

Grevisse : "Dans l'emploi affirmatif, ESPERER est suivi de l'indicatif (du conditionnel si la subordonnée exprime un fait hypothétique ou éventuel)."
(emploi négatif ou interrogatif = indicatif ou subjonctif selon la nuance).
Ici, on est en présence d'une phrase affirmative.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> Je souhaitais qu'il vînt/vienne. J'espérais qu'il viendrait.
> Après "espérer", je mettrais un "futur dans le passé", pas un subjonctif.


Oui, je ne suis pas en désaccord avec ça ; je dis seulement que le subjonctif est également possible (cf. ci-après)…


> Grevisse : "Dans l'emploi affirmatif, ESPERER est suivi de l'indicatif (du conditionnel si la subordonnée exprime un fait hypothétique ou éventuel)."
> (emploi négatif ou interrogatif = indicatif ou subjonctif selon la nuance).
> Ici, on est en présence d'une phrase affirmative.


Extrait tiré de mon Grevisse à moi  :


> Espérer que est suivi, normalement, de l’indic. Cependant on trouve le subj., le verbe se  rapprochant alors des verbes comme souhaiter ou des verbes de  sentiment : _Et l’âme de l’Amante, /  Anxieuse, espérant qu’il *vienne*,  vole encor_ (Heredia, _Troph._, Regilla). — _Il espérait bien _[…]_ que Dingo *fût* la cause de ces  désastres_ (Mirbeau, _Dingo_, VIII). — _On pourrait espérer que sa malchance le *quittât*_ (La Varende, _Man’  d’Arc_, p. 21). — _Murs d’argile _[…]_, espérant qu’enfin vous *cédiez*, je vous longe_ (Gide, _Amyntas_, p. 20). — _J’avais pu espérer que ce *fût * d’elle que Luc *fût* amoureux_ (Jaloux, _Chute  d’Icare_, p. 109). — _Le docteur répondit_ […]_ qu’il fallait espérer  seulement que sa femme *guérît * _(Camus, _Peste_, p. 96). — _Espérons que ce ne *soit* pas comme l’agneau dans la gueule du  loup _(Bernanos, _Liberté, pour quoi faire ?_  p. 9). — _Il dénie tout réalisme à ceux qui espèrent que son redressement  *puisse *être obtenu par  l’enthousiasme d’un quatre Août_ (Giraudoux, _Sans  pouvoirs_, p. 10). — _Je devais espérer qu’elle m’*aperçût* de sa chambre _(M. Clavel,  _Tiers des étoiles_, p. 41).


----------



## janpol

(Le mien date du siècle dernier : 9ème édition, 1969...)
D'accord ! 
Grevisse trouve toujours des exemples qui contredisent la règle générale : (ici :"le verbe ESPERER est NORMALEMENT suivi de l'INDICATIF" )mais s'il les trouve, c'est qu'ils existent et il joue son rôle en les cherchant !


----------



## geostan

Cette question du subjonctif après le verbe espérer, encore!!

Je suis traditionaliste, si on peut parler de tradition ici, et je n'emploie le subjonctif que dans les cas suivants:

suivant espérer au négatif ou à l'interrogatif (mais pas toujours)
parfois, suivant espérer à l'impératif
parfois, suivant espérer à l'infinitif

Dans le cas qui nous occupe, je mettrais l'imparfait, mais ce n'est qu'un avis anglophone.

Cheers!


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Alors.

Je sais qu'il faut dire _J'espère que la voiture est rouge_ et _Je n'espère pas que la voiture soit rouge_.

Mais, faudrait-il dire _J'espère que la voiture n'est pas rouge_ ou _J'espère que la voiture ne soit pas rouge_ ?


----------



## Outsider

Il se peut que je me trompe, mais _J'espère que la voiture est rouge_ et _J'espère que la voiture n'est pas rouge_ me semblent faux.

Selon ce que je sais, après _espérer_ on emploi le subjonctif, sauf quand on parle du futur.


----------



## janpol

C'est un sujet qui a été abordé déjà (quel mode après "espérer" et "souhaiter" ?)  et les avis étaient partagés. Pour ma part, je tiens à l'indicatif après "espérer". Ce verbe a d'abord signifié "attendre" un événement qui doit nécessairement se produire, le doute était donc pratiquement nul, d'où l'emploi de l'indicatif : "J'espère que tu viendras"... 
Même si la signification de "souhaiter" et d'"espérer"  est devenue sensiblement la même, le subjonctif après "espérer" sonne mal à mon oreille.


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Oui, je sais que la règle est qu'on utilise l'indicatif après espérer, mais je croyais qu'on mettais toujours le subjonctif après une neagtion.
On ne dit pas _je n'espère pas qu'elle soit rouge_?


----------



## Maître Capello

DieuEtMonDroit said:


> Oui, je sais que la règle est qu'on utilise l'indicatif après espérer, mais je croyais qu'on mettait toujours le subjonctif après une négation.


Non, on ne met pas *toujours* le subjonctif après une négation. Par exemple: _Je ne doute pas qu'il est intelligent._ (N.B.: Le subjonctif serait également possible, quoique avec une nuance différente.)

Quoi qu'il en soit, la négation qui fait changer le mode est uniquement celle de la phrase *principale* et non celle de la subordonnée :

_J'espère qu'elle *est* rouge.
J'espère qu'elle n'*est* pas rouge.
Je n'espère pas qu'elle *soit* rouge.
Je n'espère pas qu'elle ne *soit* pas rouge._


----------



## Little Star

Bonsoir,

_J'espère que tout aille bien._

Est-ce correct de dire ça ou plutôt "j'espère que tout va bien"?
Merci d'avance,


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Little Star,

A l'affirmative, le verbe espérer ne demande pas le  subjonctif derrière, mais bien l'indicatif. Il faut donc dire : « J'espère que tout va bien ».


Par contre, à la négative, il faudra bien mettre le subjonctif : « Je n'espère pas que tout aille bien »...

Ensuite, il y a la concordance des temps et des modes à respecter : « Si j'étais optimiste, j'espérerais que tout aille bien »... (mais c'est l'hypothèse de l'optimisme ici, le conditionnel, qui entraîne le subjonctif dans la subordonnée)

J'espère que je ne t'embrouille pas !
Attends plutôt un(e) savant(e) grammairien(ne) qui t'expliquera tout ça un peu mieux !


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

J'ajoute (un peu tard) ceci à la réponse de Karine (salut)

Little Star, tu as peut-être confondu « _espérer _» et «_ souhaiter_ »?

_Je souhaite que tout aille bien_ serait grammaticalement correct.

Avec le verbe _espérer_, le futur simple est aussi possible : _j'espère que tout ira bien. _

J'ai trouvé *ce long fil*. Regarde entre autres le #12.


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Pour la phrase suivante, on doit utiliser le subjonctif ou le futur ?

"C'est bon, on va crever dans deux heures. Cette terre sera notre tombe. 	 	  —  Une guerre n'est jamais jouée d'avance, tout le monde sait cela, Paul. Sinon, ce ne serait plus une guerre mais un massacre collectif. Osons espérer que ce ne sera (*soit*) pas le cas..."


Merci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Avec l'impératif (Osons), le subjonctif me semble plus naturel.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci, Lacuzon. Même si c'est une attente qui vise une bataille future ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Même, je dirais :

Espérons que ce ne soit pas le cas.
ou 
Nous espérons que ce ne sera pas le cas.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, pour moi les deux solutions semblent possibles, à l'impératif ou non.


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui, les deux sont possibles, mais avec l'impératif, le subjonctif me semble plus naturel.


----------



## Maître Capello

N'en déplaise à Lacuzon, dans la meilleure langue, _espérer_ demande l'indicatif, contrairement à _souhaiter_ qui lui demande le subjonctif. Cela dit, après un impératif tel que _osons_, le subjonctif est plus fréquent.

Voir également souhaiter que + mode.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

J'en apprends tous les jours et cela a plutôt tendance à me plaire ! L'existence serait bien morne et les jours bien longs dans le cas contraire !

S'il est vrai que _j'espère que tu viennes_ ne me semble pas du tout naturel, je ne sais pourquoi avec l'impératif et le participe présent cela me le semble .

D'ailleurs, je viens de trouver ceci chez Grevisse (1264) :


> Espérer que, se flatter que, pris affirmativement, appellent normalement après eux l'indicatif ou le conditionnel (fait éventuel) ; parfois aussi ils sont suivis du subjonctif (*idée de croire*) [...] _espérant qu'enfin vous *cédiez*, je vous longe (A. Gide). - Je me flattais donc qu'elle *sentît *la disproportion de l'honneur que je lui avait fait (A. Hermant) _[...]



Finalement, _osons espérer_ n'aurait-il pas le sens de _croyons _?


----------



## Readomingues

Je sais que quand le verbe ‘espérer’ est à un temps passé, le verbe de la proposition subordonnée est placé au conditionnel ou au présent du subjonctif. Est-ce qu'il y a une différence de sens dans les phrases suivantes? Est-ce qu’il y a une nuance de sens?
1) J'espérais qu'il viendrait. / J'espérais qu'il vienne.
2) J’ai tellement espéré que ça arriverait! / J’ai tellement espéré que ça arrive!
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Maître Capello

Après _espérer_, c'est l'indicatif qui convient. Au passé, il faut donc le conditionnel, le futur du passé :

_J'espérais qu'il viendrait._
_J’ai tellement espéré que ça arriverait._

C'est après _souhaiter_ qu'il faut le subjonctif, cf. souhaiter que + mode.


----------



## jrios27

Dans la phrase "J'espérais qu'il vienne", pourquoi on utiliserait le subjonctif? J'ai entendu cette phrase et je l'ai lu aussi donc je sais qu'elle existe. Est-ce que vous savez si c'est un cas spécial du verbe "espérer" ou si c'est quelque chose du temps grammatical?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le subjonctif après _espérer_ est à éviter dans ce cas. Ce mode est surtout employé dans des contextes interrogatifs ou négatifs.

_J'espérais qu'il vienne._  → _J'espérais qu'il viendrait._


----------



## tilt

jrios27 said:


> J'ai entendu cette phrase et je l'ai lu aussi donc je sais qu'elle existe.


Ça ne signifie pas qu'elle est grammaticalement correcte.


----------



## jrios27

Je viens de trouver celui-ci Espérer que - j'espère que, je n'espère pas que, espérez-vous que…


----------



## Nicomon

À mon avis, comme je l'ai un peu suggéré en 2010 (post 27) c'est justement parce que le verbe _espérer_ fait exception à la règle usuelle pour les verbes dits « de volonté » que l'erreur de le faire suivre du subjonctif est courante.

_Je souhaitais / désirais qu'il vienne_ aurait été correct.  On ne dirait pas : _Je souhaitais / désirais qu'il viendrait_.





> *II/* *Au subjonctif* *le subjonctif est utilisé pour un fait envisagé mais non encore réel ni effectif.
> 
> 1- Après les verbes de volonté: vouloir- exiger - désirer - souhaiter ...*
> _Elle veut qu'on lui rende sa nouvelle poupée._
> 
> Attention : le verbe espérer, bien qu'il soit un verbe de volonté, exige l'indicatif.
> _Sa mère espère qu'il dort profondément. _*Source*


 Cela dit, bien que je ne l'écrirais pas et ne le recommande pas non plus,  _j'espérais que tu viennes/qu'il vienne _ne me choque pas outre mesure.
J'ai peut-être l'oreille plus tolérante.


----------



## charrier

Il me semble que Nicomom a résumé la situation parfaitement mais mon oreille est moins tolérante que la sienne: _j"espérais que tu viendrais_ et non pas _j'espérais que tu viennes_.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Bonsoir,

En français, on fait suivre *espérer que* d'un verbe à l'indicadif, peu importe le temps, suivant le sens et le contexte, mais Amélie Nothomb fait dire la phrase suivante à  son personnage dans Les catilinaires : "Je finissais par espérer qu'il *pleuve*". À ce que je sache, là il s'agit bien d'un subjonctif présent. Y a-t-il une explication fondée sur la syntaxe de la phrase ? Est-ce correct ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

On trouve certes des exemples du subjonctif après _espérer_, mais ce n'est pas toujours très heureux. Il aurait mieux valu écrire _*souhaiter* qu'il pleuve_ dans ce contexte.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est surtout le subjonctif _présent_ qui n'est pas très heureux dans cette circonstance, car la langue classique nous a quand même familiarisés avec un éventuel subjonctif imparfait : _je finissais par espérer qu'il *plût*._ Ça marcherait d'ailleurs peut-être mieux avec un autre verbe que le défectif "pleuvoir". Mais Amélie Nothomb sent bien que l'emploi du subjonctif imparfait est très daté et elle suit le mouvement général qui fait remplacer le subjonctif imparfait par le subjonctif présent.
Naturellement, en langue courante, rien ne vaut le conditionnel "pleuvrait".


----------



## Maître Capello

Désolé, mais le subjonctif, fût-il imparfait, reste généralement inapproprié après _espérer_. C'est après _souhaiter_ qu'il convient.

_Je finissais par *espérer* qu'il *pleuve*._ 
_Je finissais par *espérer* qu'il *plût*._ 
_Je finissais par *espérer* qu'il *pleuvrait*._  (grammaticalement correct, mais peu adapté dans ce contexte)

_Je finissais par *souhaiter* qu'il *pleuve*._ 
_Je finissais par *souhaiter* qu'il *plût*._  (mais réservé à la langue littéraire)


----------



## Bezoard

Je suis d'accord : en première approche, on peut retenir que _espérer que_ régit l'indicatif et _souhaiter que_ le subjonctif. Mais _Le Bon Usage_ constate : « On trouve le subjonctif après _espérer que_ ou _se flatter que_ pris affirmativement ; ces verbes se chargent alors d’une affectivité qui les fait tomber dans la même orbite syntaxique que _attendre_ ou _souhaiter_ » (_Le Bon usage_, douzième édition, § 1071), avec divers exemples comme "Il espérait bien [...] que Dingo fût la cause des ces désastres" ou "On pourrait espérer que sa malchance le quittât".
Bien sûr, on peut discuter la pertinence de certains de ces exemples, comme le fait la page
Comment se construit le verbe « espérer » ? (1) - la Grammaire de Forator


----------



## Nicomon

Suis-je la seule à trouver le subjonctif moins choquant à l'oreille s'il suit un imparfait ou un infinitif,  plutôt qu'un présent ?
Moi cette phrase d'Amélie Nothomb ne me choque pas - j'oserais même dire qu'au son, je préfère _pleuve_ à _pleuvrait._

Je ne dirais *pas* :  _J'espère qu'il pleuve / vienne. _ 
Je dis :  _J'espère qu'il va pleuvoir / va venir _(le futur proche me vient plus spontanément que le futur simple)

Mais il pourrait m'arriver de commettre l'erreur de dire :  _J'espérais qu'il pleuve / vienne.
_


----------



## janpol

L'explication de "espérer" et de "souhaiter me semble permettre de mieux comprendre pourquoi l'indicatif fonctionne avec espérer et le subjonctif avec souhaiter.
On espère (sens d'attendre, voir la langue espagnole) un évènement qui doit arriver de façon quasi certaine : la naissance d'un bébé quand on parle d'une femme déjà enceinte (j'ai entendu autrefois"elle a des espérances", cela signifiait qu'"elle"attendait un enfant).
"souhaiter" au contraire, signifie 'promettre sans trop s'engager'.
(sources : Alain REY)


----------



## Nicomon

Et pourtant, on dit : _je m'attendais à ce qu'il vienne. _ J'en étais quasi certaine. 
_
J'espérais qu'il viendrait, je désirais/souhaitais ardemment qu'il vienne, je comptais sur sa présence... mais il n'est pas venu. _

Vraiment, le verbe_ espérer _fait cavalier à part.


----------



## Chimel

De plus:


janpol said:


> On espère (sens d'attendre, voir la langue espagnole) un évènement qui doit arriver de façon quasi certaine


Quand je dis : j'espère qu'il réussira son examen, j'espère qu'elle s'en sortira..., il n'y a aucune certitude quant à la réalité de l'évènement en question.

Je suis d'accord avec Nico:


Nicomon said:


> Vraiment, le verbe_ espérer _fait cavalier à part.


----------



## Nicomon

Je mentionne en passant, pour ceux qui aiment les régionalismes, que le verbe _espérer_ a encore le sens d'_attendre _dans certaines régions. 

Je pense entres autres à certains Acadiens qui disent « _espère moi sur le corner_ » plutôt que « _attends-moi au coin_ ». 


> [Régional]Attendre (qqn). J’espère ma femme, l’autobus.


  En fait, je l'ai recopié de ce fil.


----------



## Grop

Oui, et je pense avoir déjà entendu cet usage du côté de Marseille. Je ne serais pas surpris qu'on le rencontre dans d'autres régions occitanes.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

_Malheureusement, il est beaucoup plus grand qu’Adrien et il ne faut pas espérer que ce dernier l'impressionne._

J'ai trouvé sur Internet des exemples avec « il ne faut pas espérer que » et ils emploient le subjonctif. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas écrire « ...et il ne faut pas espérer que ce dernier l'impressionnera », car le verbe « impressionner » est plus proche de « espérer » que de « il ne faut pas »


Merci


----------



## Bezoard

Notez que "impressionne" peut être un subjonctif présent ou un indicatif présent, qui ont ici une forme identique.
En fait, il s'agit bien probablement d'un subjonctif, qui est employé à cause de tournure négative de la phrase. Au positif, ce serait bien l'indicatif futur : _il faut espérer que ce dernier l'impressionnera._


----------



## danielc

Beozard- On peut justifier le subjonctif à l’affirmative après _faut espérer.  _C’est le verbe _falloir_ qui le demande.


----------



## Bezoard

Falloir ne le "demande" pas nécessairement. On peut très bien écrire : _il faut espérer qu'il pourra venir_ plutôt que _il faut espérer qu'il puisse venir._

Voir
espérer que + mode


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> C’est le verbe _falloir_ qui le demande.


C'est le verbe _falloir_ qui le rend possible, mais il ne le demande pas. Il s'agit d'un exemple d'*attraction du subjonctif*.


----------



## Alessa Azure

J'ai trouvé des explications concernant l'*attraction du subjonctif* sur cette page.

_Souvent, le subjonctif ne serait pas de règle dans la construction où il est utilisé, mais il est amené par attraction d’un verbe antérieur au subjonctif, notamment après bien que ou il faut que :


Même s’il règne un certain flottement chez les usagers quant à l’acceptabilité de ces subjonctifs par attraction, ils doivent en principe être évités dans la langue écrite soignée._



Donc, d'après cette source, il est préférable d'écrire :

_Malheureusement, il est beaucoup plus grand qu’Adrien et il ne faut pas espérer que ce dernier l'impressionnera.   _


----------



## danielc

Pourquoi l'éviter? Si vous vouliez mettre l'accent sur _falloir_, le subjonctif serait logique.


----------



## Bezoard

Alessa Azure said:


> Donc, d'après cette source, il est préférable d'écrire :
> _Malheureusement, il est beaucoup plus grand qu’Adrien et il ne faut pas espérer que ce dernier l'impressionnera.   _


Pas vraiment, car il faut tenir compte de cet autre passage de votre même source :


> – dans la langue soutenue, quand la complétive est complément de certains verbes d’opinion à la forme négative (p. 666) ou interrogative (p. 667), mais uniquement quand l’interrogation se fait par inversion du sujet, pas avec la forme _est-ce que_  :
> _Nous ne pensons pas que ce soit réalisable.
> Croyez-vous qu’il y ait des chances de retrouver des survivants ?_


C'est ce tour négatif qui justifie, selon moi et comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, qu'on préfère ici "_il ne faut pas espérer que ce dernier l'impressionne"._


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas d'accord, Bezoard. Ce ne peut être le tour négatif qui rend le subjonctif possible dans ce cas car la négation ne porte que sur le verbe _falloir_ et non pas sur _espérer_ dont dépend la proposition subordonnée avec le verbe _impressionner_. Il n'y a par ailleurs aucun verbe d'opinion dans la phrase.


----------



## Bezoard

La négation porte sur l'ensemble "_falloir espérer_" et on peut aussi bien parler d'attraction dans ces cas-là.
_Espérer_ n'est pas un verbe d'opinion mais se comporte de la même manière : alors qu'en tour positif, il commande presque exclusivement l'indicatif (_j'espère qu'il viendra_), il commande souvent le subjonctif en tour négatif (_je n'espère pas/plus qu'il vienne_).


----------



## casquivan

Bonjour,
je voudrais savoir pourquoi dans cet article le verbe 'espérer' est-il suivi de l'indicatif dans le titre et du subjonctif dans le chapeau.

Titre
Climat: Greta Thunberg espère que la société *a atteint* «un tournant»

Chapeau
La jeune militante suédoise Greta Thunberg, qui a inspiré les manifestations pour le climat qui se déroulaient vendredi dans le monde entier, a émis l'espoir que la société *ait atteint «un tournant»*, dans un entretien à l'AFP.

Merci
Casquivan


----------



## Yendred

Le style est plus direct et plus vivant avec l'indicatif, donc plus frappant pour un titre d'article.

La nuance habituelle de confiance plus ou moins grande selon qu'on utilise _espérer + indicatif _ou _espérer + subjonctif_ ne s'applique pas ici, puisqu'il n'y a pas de raison d'être plus confiant dans le titre de l'article que dans le chapeau.

Il y a aussi le fait que dans la phrase du chapeau, on a déjà utilisé deux fois le passé composé (_a inspiré, a émis_), donc on ne l'emploie pas une troisième fois pour éviter l'impression de répétition.


----------



## jekoh

La phrase de l'article ne comporte pas le verbe « espérer ».


----------



## danielc

Yendred said:


> Le style est plus direct et plus vivant avec l'indicatif, donc plus frappant pour un titre d'article.
> 
> La nuance habituelle de confiance plus ou moins grande selon qu'on utilise _espérer + indicatif _ou _espérer + subjonctif_ ne s'applique pas ici, puisqu'il n'y a pas de raison d'être plus confiant dans le titre de l'article que dans le chapeau.
> 
> Il y a aussi le fait que dans la phrase du chapeau, on a déjà utilisé deux fois le passé composé (_a inspiré, a émis_), donc on ne l'emploie pas une troisième fois pour éviter l'impression de répétition.


 S'il n'y a pas de raison d'être plus confiant dans le titre que dans le chapeau, on aurait pu utilisé l'indicatif dans le chapeau. Et je ne vois aucune raison de forcer l'emploi du subjonctif pour éviter un usage de l'indicatif qui convient mieux.



jekoh said:


> La phrase de l'article ne comporte pas le verbe « espérer ».



Non, mais l'on écrit que Mlle Thumberg "a émis l'espoir". Si elle avait émis "le désir" ou autre substantif de volonté, on aurait justifié le subjonctif. _Émettre_ n'a pas de connotation d'ordre ou volonté.


----------

